# Hmm, hot Active Aqua air pump..



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

I have an active aqua commercial air pump 70 liters per minute brand new that is running very warm I don't know why any ideas?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 29, 2015)

Doc my only guess is some defect, like a tight bearing ????


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it pluged into extension cord?
Take an amp draw of it? 
Didn't you get that fancy wall plug thing to see what your LED are chooch ing for electricity ?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

No, I didn't but I'm looking to get one of those Stank. 

It's literally almost too hot to touch, and the hoses attached are warm. I need to use it through the night, so I hope nothing bad happens  I'll replace it tomorrow when I go to the hydro store.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfamiliar with that pump, but I use lot of similar pumps in the aquarium hobby and the larger ones all run hot and have cooling fins.

May be totally normal.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

Alright cool. Curious, what's the right definition of "hot" here? Almost too hot to put your hand on? Also, wow, loud!! Lots of bubbles though. Mine was actually too hot for me to feel right sleeping tonight, so I packed it up and will possibly ship it back. The heat fins were transferring heat to the 1/4" (?) hose that connected to the 8 port valve, and the 8 port (metal) valve was also nearly untouchable by hand. It just all freaked me out, but DAMN I loved the bubbles! 

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

Love Amazon though. The pump is way too hot and way too *loud* for me to be comfortable with it. I'm just going to get the Hydrofarm adjustable "lesser" and quieter pumps. There's one that has 8 ports, I think I'll buy two of those. One for each flowering tent, and do 2 stones in each bin. 

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with airstones? I've used a slew of them, and my favorite are still the cylindrical ones, hands down! I bought the cool (expensive) disks that _actually_ sit on the bottom of your res, and thought I would like those...but they are more micro bubbles and seems to pop less explosively. Also, there seems to be way more reliable surface area on the cylindrical. 

Any and all thoughts, bring em on in!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh, and I said "Active Aqua" but that's just a bit of stuff on the box. The brand is Hydrofarm

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-AAPA70L-60-Watt-Commercial-Outlets/dp/B002JPM91W[/ame]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2015)

My larger pumps always run warm, though not too hot to touch them.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2015)

To much back pressure. IMG


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 30, 2015)

ever "feel" the compressor unit in a mini frig or air-conditioner? 
70 l/m is no toy!
definition of hot. IMG

I use this pump
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-AAPA15L-6-Watt-15-LPM-Outlets/dp/B002JPEVMC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1427739819&sr=8-10&keywords=air+pumps[/ame]

and these stones
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q8KJ1O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

but I only have 2, 5gal totes going at a time
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

I just bought one of these at my hydro store today.. the store is about an hour away, and it seem this pump is slightly crap. One of the outlets doesn't allow any air stones to create bubbles. I tried different air lines and air stones.. and even just went back and forth with another line from a working outlet to the non-working one. *Sigh* Is there maybe anyway I can take this apart and sort out the issue, or should I just bring it back another day? 

Damn my luck with these air pumps!! All 7 other outlets are powering the air stones wonderfully too... just that one outlet! :/


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

With out an amp draw your pissing into the wind IMO


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> With out an amp draw your pissing in the wind IMO



Let's hope it's blowing the right direction... I may be pissing into it, but it could be this cool trick type of thing, if you piss into wind that's blowing away from you. It may spread like a shotgun. 

Wait.. wait.. what? 

I need to ease off the hash.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

At first I was like DOC doesn't know if it's sucking or blowing then I had to re read it smoking the OG dry ice hash I just made chea


----------

